# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour tham quan địa đạo Củ Chi 1/2 ngày

## thietht

*8:30 sáng*, khởi hành tại văn phòng Sinh Café đi Củ Chi (65 km). Tham quan địa đạo Củ Chi (Bến Đình) : xem phim tư liệu về chiến tranh du kích của người dân địa phương, thăm Bảo Tàng vũ khí chiến tranh và địa đạo : khoảng 200 km dưới lòng đất, được sử dụng trong suốt cuộc chiến tranh Viet Nam – USA

- Tổ chức tour : Mỗi ngày

- Giờ khởi hành: 8h15

- Giờ kết thúc: 14h

- Giá 110.000 VNĐ/Khách

Bao gồm : xe máy lạnh, hướng dẫn
Phí tham quan địa đạo: 15.000VNĐ/khách - tự túc

Liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TẬP ĐOÀN NTT

246 - 248 Đề Thám., Q.1,TPHCM
Tel:  +84.8.3838 9593
Fax: +84.8.3836 9322

----------

